# AHCI dans bios toshiba satellite c55-A-1u3



## tipablo (9 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, je souhaite installer hackintosh maverick sur un toshiba satellite C55-A-1u3.
J'ai déja du flasher le bios pour dowgrader le pc de Windows 8 à windows 7. En effet, il etait impossible de passer le sata du mode uefi au mode CMS.
Maintenant il faudrait que je passe en mode ahci dans le bios, mais cette option n'est pas présente.
Mon PC essaie bien de booter sur la clé, mais au lieu d'y parvenir, ça à l'air de redémarrer sans arrêt...
Si quelqu'un à une solution; ce serait génial. Je n'ai pas dormi tellement je rame...
Merci d'avance


----------



## throwaway8301 (11 Mai 2014)

Avec quoi as-tu fait ta clé ?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (11 Mai 2014)

Si tu rames, mets toi des barrettes de 16Go


----------

